#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  V> ONU GPON Tp-Link TX-6610

## offzinho

Pessoal, compramos um lote de ONU errado aqui, nossa rede e UPC (Conector Azul) e compramos ONU APC (Conector Verde).

Estou com 150 ONU GPON da Tp-Link TX-6610 aqui na caixa, estou vendendo todas a 19.500,00/130,00 cada ou em lotes de 25-50 a 140,00/cada.

Estou vendendo pelo Mercadolivre, para ter mais garantia.
Se alguém tiver interesse deixe um comentário ou mande pm. Grato.

Whatsapp TIM: (67) 98479-8079 Anderson

----------

